# knacken bei download von mp3 datei



## bazz-dee (11. Mrz 2006)

Jo moin, also ich hab mir grad nen kleinen download thread geschrieben der eine datei runterläd, und bei mp3 datein kommt da irgendwie ein knacken rein.


der thread sieht wie folgt aus


```
package de.bazzdee.sidow;

import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileOutputStream;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.InputStream;
import java.io.OutputStream;
import java.net.URLConnection;

public class downloadThread extends Thread{
	private InputStream in;
	private OutputStream out;
	private URLConnection conn;
	private sidowGui gui;
	private long bytesLoaded = 0;
	private static int bufSize = 1024;
	private byte[] buffer = new byte[bufSize];
	
	public downloadThread(String filename, URLConnection connection, sidowGui gui) throws IOException	{
		conn = connection;
		this.gui = gui;
		File file = new File(filename);
		out = (OutputStream)new FileOutputStream(file);
		in = conn.getInputStream();
	}

	public void run()	{
		int len;
		try {
			len = in.read(buffer);
			if (len > 0)	{
				out.write(buffer);
				bytesLoaded = bytesLoaded + len;
				gui.update(bytesLoaded);
			}
			else	{
				System.exit(0);
			}
		} catch (IOException e) {
			System.out.println(e.getMessage());
			System.exit(0);
		}
		
	}
}[quote][/quote]
```


----------



## bazz-dee (11. Mrz 2006)

ach noch ne kleine sache, mir ist grad aufgefallen das das knacken nur beim dl im windows rein kommt, im linux geht es ohne probleme


----------



## bazz-dee (11. Mrz 2006)

ok, bitte closen oder löschen. ich denk ich habs.


man ersetze

out.write(buffer); 


durch

out.write(buffer, 0, len);


----------

